

Ask HN: Review my startup (vivapixel.com) part 2 - dhpmx

Hey folks, after reading this http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=890382 I thought that I would ask you to review my site again. Last time i asked was quite a while ago and since then there have been several improvements and enhancements to the site.<p>Key changes:<p>-Better UI design/color/layout<p>-Added photo bookmarking<p>-Many other changes (low level stuff to make the site faster and safer)<p>I look forward to your feedback.
thanks
======
dhpmx
Here's a clickable link <http://www.vivapixel.com>

